# Nice to meet you everyone!



## Imperator (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi all! I'm new here and would like to introduce my beloved pets to everyone.

First off! We have Hodgie! I adopted Hodgie from some ***hole who was ill treating him. He lived in a friggin' small cupboard in total darkness. I threatened to call the cops on him if he didn't let it go. So naturally, Hodgie is a little touchy. He hisses and puffs alllllll the time. I've had him for 5 months now and he has gotten wayyyyyyyy better!!!

When Hodgie first came to me, he was REALLLLLLY fat. I think this is due to the total darkness and lack of space. He was really lazy too. I am proud to announce that Hodgie is a super athlete now. He runs non stop in circles super fast in his cage, darts everywhere. He doesn't even stop his exercise routine when I talk to him. He just runs round and round and round. He's lost so much weight and is very healthy now. I'm happy for him 

This is when I first got him. Super fat!


























Now, my other Hog is called Snowie. Snowie was bought. I couldn't resist her cos she was sooo sweet and looked sooo loving. That innocent look she gave me was irresistible! And when they put her on the ground the pet store, she kept following me everywhere. She loves to be hugged and tickled. Recently, Snowie put on alot of weight. I didn't know she was preggers and she popped out 4 darlings. That's in my other post. Her best friend is Ash, my drawf rabbit, it's really funny seeing them play together. They can even sleep together! Snowie loves swimming and has the best temperament ever. More importantly, she loves me and I love her! She's the sweetest thing alive!

Will someone tell me what color breed she is? I can't seem to find a match online.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome!

Odd question, but you aren't cutting your female's quills back, are you? They all look like they've been cut.

Her color, if I dare guess... white bellied black-eyed cinnicot? With how light she is, I may be totally off...

They are both very cute.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Awe, they're both so adorable ^-^

My favorite picture of Snowie has the be the second to last one. She looks so comfortable :lol:


----------



## Imperator (Jul 27, 2010)

Great observation there! The truth is, I was thinking the same thing when I got her. Like... WTF? Her spikes are all blunt and square topped. Well most of them... Also, her spikes are fatter unlike Hodgie's needle thin ones. I have NEVER cut her spikes. At that time she was barely 6 months old so I figured that maybe she still has baby spikes? But even now, her spikes still aren't that pokey but there definitely are sharper now. I don't dare think what happened to her before now that u mention. omg. She's very happy nonetheless


----------



## Imperator (Jul 27, 2010)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> Awe, they're both so adorable ^-^
> 
> My favorite picture of Snowie has the be the second to last one. She looks so comfortable :lol:


hehe i love that pic too, its my phone's wallpaper. She got tired exploring so she sat under my piano and rested


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Too cute!

My guy isn't much of an explorer, he cuddles with me most of the time x]


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i'm so happy that both hedgies have such a good home now! please do hang around. these forums are wonderful.

LG, whoa, you're so observant...


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to HHC  
Your hedgies are both stunning


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Aw, they're so cute. You're wonderful for rescuing Hodgie, and Snowie is precious. That's not to say that Hodgie isn't, he's a very handsome boy.

Loving that second last picture of Snowie. Monorail Hog, anyone?


----------



## Imperator (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Sela, my friend told me that a hedgehog has to realllly trust u in order for her to lie down flat in the open like that. Is that true? Snowie is really trusting and has been that way since the first day.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Imperator said:


> Thanks everyone. Sela, my friend told me that a hedgehog has to realllly trust u in order for her to lie down flat in the open like that. Is that true? Snowie is really trusting and has been that way since the first day.


No, that is not true. They don't really have to trust you to lay their quills flat. It all depends on the personality of the individual hedgehog. Many would not raise a quill regardless of who handled them or did what to them. Others will not lower their quills even with people they know for years.

Often a new hedgehog in a new home will be nervous and keep his/her quills up. Once comfortable they start to relax.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Hodgie is adorable and I am so glad he has a forever home now. Snowie is just beautiful: that little face!!!!!!!!!! Perhaps we could have more pictures? Haaaaaaaaaaaaa Everyone knows I can never get enough pictures!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

> Great observation there! The truth is, I was thinking the same thing when I got her. Like... WTF? Her spikes are all blunt and square topped. Well most of them... Also, her spikes are fatter unlike Hodgie's needle thin ones. I have NEVER cut her spikes.


That's good to hear.  Baby quills are actually sharper than adult quills, the ones that are blunt definitely look like adult ones. I wouldn't be surprised if the pet store employees were afraid of the quills and did it themselves.


----------



## Imperator (Jul 27, 2010)

5 days old!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh my gaw, so cute!!!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You mentioned in your first post that your hedgies love running cirlcles in their cage, do you have wheels for them? wheels are really important because they can run miles and miles at night.

They're both gorgeous! I like the pics, thanks!


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow, they're REALLY pink, aren't they? Cute. And mama looks so calm and happy. You can just see the 'I wuv my babies' feeling in her little hedgepiggy face.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I second the wheel question and suggestion if you do not have one already. LarryT is having a Carolina Storm wheel sale during the month of August, I highly recommend it!!! (in the for sale section)
Those babies are soooo cute! They're so tiny and pink!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I'm so glad you rescued your hedgie from that cupboard!! Congratulations on both of your beautiful hedgies, and on the new litter of hoglets too


----------



## Imperator (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks guys, ima get that wheel  Won't be takng any more pics till they are much older now, seems i have really pissed some people off


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Don't let it get you down-hearted. When we know better, we do better. Everyone here just wants the best for them. And you would be heart-broken if you lost them. Consider it tough love, but love none-the-less.
All your hedgies are beautiful. And you are a very caring person.


----------



## Imperator (Jul 27, 2010)

tyvm for your encouragement my friend! will get back in a few weeks time


----------

